# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft и МИТСО подписали соглашения о сотрудничестве

## Labs

Корпорация Microsoft объявила о начале сотрудничества с Международным университетом «МИТСО. Соответствующее соглашение было подписано сегодня в Минске. Основными целями сотрудничества являются: трансформация образовательного процесса и внедрение в него облачных технологий Office 365.

Осознавая необходимость дополнительной подготовки специалистов для повышения их ценности на рынке труда, отныне Microsoft и МИТСО будут вместе реализовывать программу трансформации образовательного процесса. В частности, обе стороны возьмут курс на внедрение в него технологий Office 365 и их использование в учебном и управленческом процессе университета. Важной составляющей этого процесса также станет открытие ИТ-Академии, которая позволит проводить высококачественное обучение по авторизованным курсам Microsoft и сдавать экзамены на международный сертификат ИТ-профессионала или пользователя.


По словам ректора Международного университета "МИТСО", доктора юридических наук, профессора Станислава Князева, сотрудничество с компанией Microsoft в значительной степени повысит конкурентоспособность молодых специалистов на рынке труда. «Данное сотрудничество обеспечит не только безотказное функционирование инфраструктурных решений, основанных на базе продуктов компании Microsoft и направленных на обеспечение учебного процесса, но также предложит студентам возможность изучения новейших версий программных продуктов, используемых в различных областях деятельности, ввиду постоянного доступа к самой свежей информации от компании Microsoft», — подчеркивает он.


Программа Microsoft IT Academy предлагает несколько уровней: так, например, базовый уровень предполагает изучение пользовательских приложений Microsoft Office и овладение рабочей средой данного пакета с последующим получением сертификата Microsoft Office Specialist (MOS). Продвинутый уровень, в свою очередь, обеспечивает начальную профессиональную подготовку специалистов в области информационных технологий по различным направлениям. Это может быть техническая поддержка настольных и переносных компьютеров, администрирование компьютерных систем, сетей и баз данных, разработка приложений и так далее. По результатам учащиеся смогут получить сертификат Microsoft Certified Professional (МСР), который является первым шагом на пути построения профессиональной карьеры в области IT.


«Повышение уровня знаний студентов в области информационных технологий, поддержание высокого уровня квалификации профессорско-преподавательского состава, возможность изучения новейших инновационных продуктов компании – именно такие возможности несет в себе проект Microsoft IT Academy, — отмечает первый проректор Международного университета «МИТСО», кандидат юридических наук, доцент Андрей Козик. – Данная программа позволит студентам университета приобрести знания, необходимые для сдачи экзаменов на получения международного сертификата. А также программного перехода на продукты линейки Оffice 365 и использования облачных технологий обработки и хранения данных».


Напомним, что Office 365 является масштабным облачным комплексом приложений и служб Microsoft, который подходит как организациям, так и образовательным учреждениям. Данный программный пакет включает в себя современные и эффективные инструменты обучения, он дает возможность работать с учебными документами удаленно и использовать онлайн-службы не одновременно на нескольких ПК или Мас, а также на любых мобильных устройствах, подключенных к сети Интернет. Виртуальная среда Office 365 гибко настраивается и предоставляет широкие возможности взаимодействия между учащимися. Она обеспечивает моментальный доступ к самым актуальным версиям документов и не требует задействования дополнительных серверов.


Ирина Максимова, Глава представительства Microsoft в Беларуси: «Компания Microsoft обеспечивает технологическую поддержку образовательного процесса, чтобы учреждения образования могли сконцентрироваться на своих основных функциях - повышении качества образования и предоставлении качественных услуг. Тема облачных технологий особенно актуальна в сфере образования. Ведь это дает возможность оптимизировать образовательным учреждениям свои затраты и при этом повысить качество учебных процессов. Office 365 – это масштабный облачный комплекс знакомых приложений и служб Microsoft, который подходит абсолютно всем учреждениям образования вне зависимости от количества сотрудников и сферы деятельности. Office 365 – это уникальная возможность использовать продукты лидера сферы IT-решений всегда в актуальной редакции, с оплатой «по факту» использования и без необходимости содержать, приобретать и обслуживать серверное оборудование. А это, безусловно, сокращает расходы»

----------

